

Erik Wachtmeister starting a new social network - matan_a
http://www.forbes.com/sites/rogerfriedman/2012/05/29/erik-wachtmeister-of-a-small-world-sends-out-private-invites-for-new-social-network/

======
melicerte
Too bad we can't vote a story down... :)

